
Daddy Issues: Renoir Père and Fils - portobello
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2019/01/10/daddy-issues-renoir-pere-and-fils/
======
abrowne
This helps explain why Renoir (the elder) is one of my least favorite of the
Impressionists, while I love the films of Renoir (the younger).

------
dustfinger
Pierre Roland Renoir [1], a Canadian painter and also a great-grandson of
Pierre-Auguste Renoir, painted my portrait more than a decade ago.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre_Roland_Renoir](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre_Roland_Renoir)

~~~
dustfinger
why the down vote? honestly, why?

